# Spurs admiration starts with Admiral



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If the Moneyball Oakland A's were about wise investment strategies and the New England Patriots are regarded as a sound business model, then we should think of the San Antonio Spurs as an effective government.
> 
> The greatest testament to a successful political system is the peaceful transfer of power: regime change without strife or bloodshed. That's the way it has been for the Spurs, from David Robinson to Tim Duncan, from Duncan to Manu Ginobili and now Tony Parker. If you want plotting, double-crossing and high-carnage battles, catch "Game of Thrones" on Sundays. San Antonio is a long way from Westeros. With the Spurs, regimes change with neither a fight nor instructions from above.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...onio-spurs-success-traces-back-david-robinson


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DRob reminds me of Lebron. I truly feel that if Lebron had a guy like Duncan who he could defer to on the block, he would do it every time. Timmay was the go-to guy The Admiral always dreamed of playing with, IMO.


----------

